# Movement to Boycott Absolut Vodka for controversial Ad



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here is an interesting press release I found in my e-mail this morning:

Check out this Ad below, then read the press release following it....

Is it a statement that we are being taken over by Mexican influence and culture, let alone a surge in population increase?












> 100 American Organizations Launch Boycott of Absolut Vodka!
> April 8, 2008
> 
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> ...


Did anyone else hear about this?

Curious...

Ryan


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I drink Canadian Wiskey........Does that make me a Traitor? :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

zogman said:


> I drink Canadian Wiskey........Does that make me a Traitor? :lol:


LOL no that makes perfect sense to me.

I drink Crown or Windsor... whiskey is much preferred over vodka anyday! Unless you start going down the path of single malt scotch


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

So do these organizations want to kid themselves on what's happening with immigration today or am I simply missing the point of the boycott??


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

That is exactly what I guess I was trying to figure out too...

It didn't make sense, and I thought I was missing a punch line somewhere? :huh:

Anyone?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> So do these organizations want to kid themselves on what's happening with immigration today or am I simply missing the point of the boycott??


Unless I'm am missing the point the point is they are mad because absolut is throwing alcohol(pun intended) on the flames using the mexican aspirations of repatriation as a sales tool. Thus they want to boycott Absolut sales in the USA.

Now if absolut was smart they would do another one in English showing the mexican border with a fence and american soldiers catapulting ******** over it to sell their booze here in the usa.

Although I'm sure the various AMerican leftist useful idiot PC groups would go ballistic over my sense of humor.


----------



## Talleyman (Feb 21, 2008)

If you go on absolut.com they are really back pedaling. They have a forum type deal on there and they are getting slammed big time.I think it was a really dumb advertising campaign.Cmon they didn't think anybody in america would find out about it.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Bobm said:


> Now if absolut was smart they would do another one in English showing the mexican border with a fence and american soldiers catapulting ******** over it to sell their booze here in the usa. .


 :toofunny:


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

If the u.s. ever turns into that, i'd leave asap.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> So do these organizations want to kid themselves on what's happening with immigration today or am I simply missing the point of the boycott??


I agree Huey...I don't really see the point of the boycott either.

Really, it's pretty smart marketing for Absolut targeting Mexicans.

What I find ironic is that Mexicans are essentially doing what whites did to take over Texas, and the other states that used to be part of Mexico.

And don't forget that Coke sold "Fanta" to the Nazi's...for profit and to make sure they'd be on the "winning side," whomever it may be.

How many of you guys don't drink Coke products for that reason? I find that much more offensive.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

A picture absolut took of me and a friend at a bar in the twin cities. You had to do it to get a bunch of free absolut drinks from them, then they emailed the fake ad they made with you. We look like some goons.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought it spit in the face of American law and sovereignty.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

What would my old buddies Jack Daniels, George Dickel and Evan Williams say about this. You can drink that Canadian stuff if you want to, Good Southern Bourbon is the best.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

What about Mr. Jim Beam????


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

JIM Beam is not as smooth as the rest, but a good guy anyway.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I saw this on the today show yesterday and what I got from what they were saying is this ad wasnt suposed to run in the U.S. and I guess it did get out...


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

absolut is to expensive anyway. buy some spiced rum, nothing like setting sail with the admiral. Or drink beer with a pheasant on it. :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Buy cheap vodka run it through a Brita charcoal water filter 2 or 3 times and you will have vodka that will rival the most expensive on the market. Have fun but remember " You gotta pay the reaper"


----------

